# World Pharma



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Placed order with WP. He delivers on time again, very fast. Everything looks great I can't wait to start. This will be my first time using AP so I can't wait to see how it works for me. I have only ever heard good things about AP. Also this is my first time using injectable winny so it should be interesting. 
Here is a pic of the goods. Let you guys know how it goes. Thanks WP.​


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2011)

Pic is not showing up.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks heavy I will try to fix it.


----------



## cutright (Mar 21, 2011)

Pic not showing but I got the injectable winny too I'm starting it in 4 weeks keep me posted on ur run


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it showing up for you guys now?


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 21, 2011)

All I see is a picture of Roid bending over while you give to him. Lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Is it showing up for you guys now?


Yup, looks good


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks tasty bro excited to hear how it goes. World pharma is on my to do list next.


----------



## ROID (Mar 21, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> All I see is a picture of Roid bending over while you give to him. Lol



haters just keep on hating.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

ROID said:


> haters just keep on hating.


  For the haters lol  This new smiley cracks me up.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

On a more serious note.  WP's products look sweet and I can't wait to try them out.  I think I am going to run a nice cut cycle here in a couple weeks.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have it laid out yet? Just curious.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I actually planned on the AP test and AP Deca but I am still waiting on the deca to come.  I ordered it seperately.  The winny I think I am going to throw it in at the end of the test deca cycle this way I will not have the aching joints as much.  This should let me tighten up too because I am correcting my diet with Built.  She is helping me get it straight so that should make a huge difference.  I was doing a lot wrong with my diet.  Can't wait to see how all this pans out.  Should be looking good for the summer.  Now I just need a damn tan.  LOL


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Well I actually planned on the AP test and AP Deca but I am still waiting on the deca to come.  I ordered it seperately.  The winny I think I am going to throw it in at the end of the test deca cycle this way I will not have the aching joints as much.  This should let me tighten up too because I am correcting my diet with Built.  She is helping me get it straight so that should make a huge difference.  I was doing a lot wrong with my diet.  Can't wait to see how all this pans out.  Should be looking good for the summer.  Now I just need a damn tan.  LOL



Lol the tan is the cherry on top lol


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

The AP cyp looks so smooth.  I just warmed it up to see how it moves around the vial and it looks like it is going to be very easy to inject.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2011)

Great you got it so fast...under 9 days 

please let me know how you feel when you inject it..any pain 

best-regards

wp


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 21, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Great you got it so fast...under 9 days
> 
> please let me know how you feel when you inject it..any pain
> 
> ...


 LOL!  No pain when injecting that stuff, at all!  No pain the next day or the next, either.  That is the reason I switched to it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for info malfeasance! its real nice to hear since i keep read how guys talk about pain with inject of some well know ugl brands .


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Delivery is so fast with WP.  I am very happy so far.  This was just a test order to see if he could come thru and he most certainly did.  I will be coming back for more soon this is good stuff.  I liked being able to check out how my batch of AP did when it was tested right after it was made.  I just went to the AP website and used the code on the back of the box.  Very happy so far with this.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Delivery is so fast with WP. I am very happy so far. This was just a test order to see if he could come thru and he most certainly did. I will be coming back for more soon this is good stuff. I liked being able to check out how my batch of AP did when it was tested right after it was made. I just went to the AP website and used the code on the back of the box. Very happy so far with this.


  Just curious, TGB1987, is that you in the avatar?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah it is that was on 2-26-2011 I weighed 220.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 21, 2011)

After cycle you will look even more big for sure..you will need to do new Avatar pic


----------



## vortex (Mar 21, 2011)

A big thank you to W.P. This is a company with integrity. I tried them out with a small first order to check them out. There was a mistake with my order, but W.P. admitted it's mistake and shipped out the right product, received it in six days. Thanks again W.P.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 22, 2011)

You are welcome.i always do my best.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 22, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Yeah it is that was on 2-26-2011 I weighed 220.


 And to think I was happy it seems I will be over 200 soon.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 22, 2011)

its ultra-micronized winny, one of the most painless water based injects i ever used.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

Which winny did you use ^?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> And to think I was happy it seems I will be over 200 soon.


 
200 was a big mark for me too at one time.  You will be up to 220 before you know it.  Keep up the training and stick with WP.  I am sure you will be surprised how quickly it will come.   WP you are right after I finish this next cycle I will have to post new avatar pic.  Thanks again.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck with the cycle TGB1987.

I had a good experience with AP's sustabolic.
Still to try the suspension.


----------



## Hell (Mar 22, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Good luck with the cycle TGB1987.
> 
> I had a good experience with AP's sustabolic.
> Still to try the suspension.



Ive used the suspension, It definitely is g2g but its literally a pain in my ass for a couple days after.


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 22, 2011)

Hell said:


> Ive used the suspension, It definitely is g2g but its literally a pain in my ass for a couple days after.



Same with all suspension.

Only thing i am worried about is the ED pinning.....


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Same with all suspension.
> 
> Only thing i am worried about is the ED pinning.....


  Suspension is always a pain.  I am not a fan of it myself.  I am sure the winny is also going to be a painful inject.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 22, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> 200 was a big mark for me too at one time. You will be up to 220 before you know it. Keep up the training and stick with WP. I am sure you will be surprised how quickly it will come. WP you are right after I finish this next cycle I will have to post new avatar pic. Thanks again.


I have been over 200 pounds before (but not 220!), and much stronger than I am now, even though all natural, but my waist was inches bigger, too, as I thought things like ice cream were a part of the diet.

LOL!

I am trying to add the right kind of weight this time. People are making fun of me with my chicken and brown rice and spinach salad.

At least it gives me a non-AAS excuse for the rapid gains I have been making lately. "It's the new diet." Kind of funny, because my bench weight went up 20 pounds in a month or so, still natural, when I changed my diet, so there is quite a bit of truth to it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

Diet and training are key no matter what you do.  Most important part of bodybuilding.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 22, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Suspension is always a pain. I am not a fan of it myself. I am sure the winny is also going to be a painful inject.


 

Just drink it.

If that won't work then take a fish oil cap and put a needle in one end of it, pull it out and squeeze all of the fish oil onto a spoon, drink the oil.  Take your winstrol and inject it back into the empty gel cap, swallow the cap.  Now you're good to go without having to taste it.

Good luck.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 22, 2011)

CT said:


> Just drink it.
> 
> If that won't work then take a fish oil cap and put a needle in one end of it, pull it out and squeeze all of the fish oil onto a spoon, drink the oil.  Take your winstrol and inject it back into the empty gel cap, swallow the cap.  Now you're good to go without having to taste it.
> 
> Good luck.



Are you serious?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Are you serious?


 
About what drinking winstrol?  Yes.  It's not an oil base, and will be absorbed the exact same way as an injection.  It is also less painful.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a great idea CT thanks.  I think I may try that out.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey CT will this be a safer way for using water based winny in your opinion since water based steroids are much more likely to contain bacteria which can cause infections. I heard about drinking it before but the fish oil cap is an awesome addition. I know that it does act differently when taken orally compared to injectable but that might actually work out better for what I want to use it for. It is more effective at lowing SHBG when taken orally. Here is an article for those interested in this.

I tend to shy away from straight “information” articles- in other words, I’ve never written the “How Androgens Work” article, because I’ve read it several times by several authors, and I really have nothing to add. Gene Transcription and Androgen Receptor Action has been written about over, and over, ad nauseum. All of the articles I’ve read on the topic are well written and well- they’re all the same. Don’t get me wrong, all of the articles which discuss the topic are very informative, but when you’re done reading them, you don’t really have anything you can “use” in your next cycle.
And I’m sure you know the difference between orals and injectables, but do yourself a favor and read this article, because I’m going to explain some things in here that you can use in your next cycle. Actually, I’m going to explain how you can use Winstrol (Stanozolol) as either an oral or injectable, and get a very different set of effects from the same drug- depending on which route of administration you choose to utilize.
First, lets go over the basics of Winstrol, so we’re all on the same page here. 
Winstrol is a steroid derived from the base structure of Dihydrotestosterone (DHT). DHT is just testosterone which has been 5alpha-reduced, meaning it has had the c4-5 double bond removed by two hydrogen atoms. This is very interesting from a chemical/biological standpoint. Once this bond is removed, testosterone has become DHT, and DHT is the body’s most potent androgen. DHT has a slew of beneficial effects which are more pronounced than the hormone it’s created out of. DHT is able to increase androgen receptor proliferation for almost 24 full hours (1) DHT also has profound effects on the Central Nervous System (CNS), and this is why we often see profoundly increased aggression with athletes who are using DHT derivatives such as Masteron (which has a deceivingly low anabolic and androgenic rating). As an added benefit, DHT can not aromatize (convert via the aromatase enzyme) into estrogen. It’s also noteworthy that the injectable version of Winstrol is actually the same exact thing as the oral- it’s just micronized Stanozolol powder suspended in water (or sometimes oil). 
So what we have in Winstrol is DHT with two modifications- an added c17 methylation, and a very weird “pyrazol” group. The c17 methylation has been added in order to allow Winstrol to survive oral ingestion and the subsequent first pass through the liver. The pyrazol group is a bit weirder- what this means to you and I is that it has another whole “ring” attached to the four ring Steran Nucleus of DHT. Take a look over at the lower left portion of the two molecules below, and you’ll notice that Winstrol has an added cyclopentane (5 sided) group (the pyrazol group):​







*DHT**Winstrol*​​​
When we really take a look at Winstrol, the anabolic rating of this product is very high (320% that of testosterone) as compared to its androgenic actions (30% of testosterone). Despite this, Winstrol is really a disappointing drug for size gains. What we typically see with this stuff is some pretty decent strength gains and some nice fat loss if the user isn’t too sloppy with their diet. Not many people report huge weight gains off of Stanozolol. Although many drugs which bind tightly to the androgen receptor are suspected to exhibit their at least some of their lipolytic (fat-burning) effects through receptor bindingaffinity. The effects of androgens on the regulation of lipolysis in adipose precursor cells.(2), Winstrol remains a potent cutting drug, despite the fact that it has a relatively weak AR binding ability (3). What this tells me is that there’s some stuff going on with regards to Winstrol’s mechanism of action, which doesn’t involve androgen receptor mediated effects. Still, Winstrol is a very potent compound for enhancing protein synthesis (4-5 ) .
As previously discussed, it’s derived from DHT, and DHT is known to have ant-estrogenic effects (6) and Winstrol itself also has anti-progestenic properties (in at least some cases, where it may "block" that receptor) (7). So I think it’s safe to say that some of the “hard” look you can get in your physique from Winstrol is because of it’s ability to inhibit estrogen and progesterone- known culprits in making a physique appear smooth. Unfortunately, since it is 17aa, it is also liver toxic, especially more so when you inject it and it is subject to what is known as the “first pass” through the liver. The difference between taking oral vs. injectable Winstrol, even though it’s technically the same drug, is how and when your body metabolizes it. When you consume a drug orally, that drug is absorbed from the Gastrointestinal tract, where it then passes via the portal vein into the liver -where some drugs are metabolised. This “first pass” can mean that only a certain portion of the drug reaches your body’s bloodstream. As previously discussed, a 17aa has been attached to Winstrol to allow a sizeable portion to survive this metabolism.
First pass metabolism can occur in both the gut and the liver, and where this happens can vary with different drugs. First pass metabolism actually occurs in your gut for some drugs and in the liver for others. Once it has been metabolized, it enters the bloodstream. It’s important to note that when a blood is metabolized in the Gastrointestinal tract, the blood leaving the Gastrointestinal tract does not go right to the heart, but actually still passes through liver via the hepatic portal vein and then ultimately returns to circulation via the hepatic vein. The liver is your body’s filtration unit, and removes large quantities of nutrients, dangerous toxins (or fun toxins, depending on what they are) and other substances from the blood.
So as you can see, when you take an oral steroid such as Winstrol, undergoes a first-pass metabolism in the both the intestines as well as liver. Some drugs can be absorbed more or less totally intact, after only moderate metabolic activity, while some are absorbed only after very extensive metabolic activity. Once it is through this first pass, a given drug then circulates in the blood until it is acquired by another tissue, such as skeletal muscle. Now, if the drug reaches the liver again, it may undergo what is cleverly known as “second-pass” metabolism. Of course, in the case of Winstrol, an injectable version is available, and when we compare the oral and injectable versions of Winstrol and their effects in your body, I think there’s some surprising differences. The injectable is (naturally) put right into your bloodstream and only undergoes the far less extensive second pass metabolism, while the oral must endure the gut and liver on it’s first pass before ending up in circulation.
Now, here’s the interesting part: When you inject Winstrol, instead of taking it orally, you actually get more nitrogen retention (4) (and hence we can infer, more new muscle tissue is being built). SO if you are trying to use Winstrol to build new muscle tissue, the injectable version is going to be far superior to the Oral version. However, there are some advantages that the oral version has over the injectable, including a possible “synergy” with other drugs- but only (primarily) when taken orally. 
While in the liver, on it’s first pass, Winstrol is exposed to a variety of enzymes and proteins. To understand how a possible synergy between Winstrol and other steroids may be possible, a little background on Sex Hormone Binding Globulin (SHBG) is first necessary. For our purposes here, all we need to know is that SHBG is a glycoprotein produced in the liver, which binds to testosterone and makes it biologically unavailable to do all the things we want it to do- like building muscle. It serves to transport testosterone throughout the body, but while it remains bound to testosterone, the testosterone can not exert it’s anabolic effects. ​









​​
As you can surmise, a very large portion of the testosterone in your body is bound to SHBG. Wouldn’t it be great if we could lower SHBG? With Winstrol we can. 
A fairly conservative oral dose of .2mg/kg of Winstrol has been shown to lower SHBG by close to 50%. (8)For me (200lbs) this would mean I would only need around 18mgs/day to free up half of my SHBG bound testosterone! For my omnipresent and hypothetical “100kg bodybuilder”- only 20mgs would be needed (he’s 220 lbs for the metrically impaired among us). Now, with less SHBG floating around in me, my anabolic steroid cycle will be more effective, right? Right.
But why can we only expect such a dramatic lowering of SHBG with the oral? Well, obviously, we’re taking advantage of the first pass through the liver, where we can have our Winstrol interact with SHBG where it’s produced- in the liver…without going through the bloodstream first. 
When we take a look at a study done comparing injectable vs. oral contraceptives, we find that the oral version at 70mgs/week (10mgs/day given orally) is more effective at affecting SHBG levels than 400mgs/week given via an injection! (9)In this study, testosterone undecanoate was given at a constant dose along with norestisterone (which raises SHBG). What we see is that when norestisterone is given orally, it produces a far greater effect on SHBG, than when it is administered via an injection. And this is even when the doses of the injectable are 4x higher!
Here’s a chart, illustrating exactly what I’m talking about in this study, which I think suggests very strongly that injectable versions of drugs, when compared with the oral version, will have nowhere near as much of an effect on SHBG:​


​​

Group I (Black Circles): Injections of 200 mg NETE at study wk 0, 6, 12, and 18 plus injections of 1000 mg TU at study wk 2, 6, 12, and 18 (T free window). Group II (White Diamonds): Injections of 1000 mg TU together with 400 mg NETE at study wk 0, 6, 12, and 18. Group III (Grey Squares): Injections of 1000 mg TU at study wk 0, 6, 12, and 18 combined with daily oral 10 mg norethisterone acetate (NETE) from week 0 to 24 (9)

Of course, in this study, they’re looking at oral vs. injectable versions of a SHBG raising drug- but what we can take away from it is that SHBG interaction with oral compounds is far more pronounced than it is with injectables. 
So lets take a small amount of Winstrol with our cycles, and free up some of those steroids we’re taking, right? Right!
Unless of course, we’re talking about women here…I was recently asked why I recommend that women use the injectable version of Winstrol over the oral. I was asked this question by someone, who I assumed had a female friend who was considering using Winstrol. I then realized I was totally incorrect- not about Winstrol, but about the reason behind the question. You see…I saw a picture of the man who had first asked me the question, and it’s readily apparent to me that he probably doesn’t actually know any women. But still, his question is valid and bears repeating and answering here. 
I recommend that women avoid the oral version of this product for the same reason that men will find that it gives them an increased synergy and effectiveness in their cycles. 
When SHBG is lowered in women, there is more free testosterone floating around. And as we’ve seen, the oral is going to affect SHBG exponentially more than the injectable will. When we lower SHBG too much in women, we see a strong positive correlation with hyperandrogenism (10 ), and hirsuitism (abnormal growth of body hair), as well In fact, non-SHBG-bound testosterone may actually be the defining characteristic for identifying hyperandrogenism in women. In addition, low SHBG contributes to menstrual irregularity.(11)
Finally, and (partially) anecdotally, we also see a greater incidence of clitoral enlargement and acne when the oral version of Winstrol is used by women instead of the injectable. The reasons for this are obvious- When we increase free testosterone by lowering SHBG, we increase the amount of testosterone which is able to be 5a-reduced to DHT. DHT is the primary culprit for steroid induced acne, and is also the hormone responsible for external genital enlargement. Clearly, this is why we see the increased level of clitoral hypertrophy as well as acne when oral Winstrol is used by women.
We can also see increased acne when men use Winstrol orally, but these effects are relatively minor when a 2mg/kg dose is being used to increase the effectiveness of other steroids in a cycle. This isn’t carte blanche to go using Winstrol for an extended period of time under the excuse that it’s increasing the overall effectiveness of the cycle. Stanozolol has some of the worst liver toxicity (hepatoxicity) of any oral steroid on a mg for mg basis. In addition, it’s deleterious effects on your lipid profile (Cholesterol) are also very pronounced, even at low doses- 6mgs/day of Stanozolol can lower HDL (good cholesterol)by 33% and raise LDL (bad cholesterol) by 29% (12 ). 
So, hopefully, you’ve reached the end of this article and realized that Winstrol can be used in any cycle to increase the effectiveness of it, but that it must be used sparingly due to it’s possible hepatoxicity and lipid profile effecting properties. Still, when used in heavy testosterone-based profiles, at a dose that will cut your SHBG levels in half, it can increase you other steroids effectiveness quite a bit…but when maximal protein synthesis is wanted, you need to inject it.
There you go…the differences between oral and injectable Winstrol, and how you can use either form to maximize your gains! And yes, Lyle, you can drink Winny.
*References:*​


Neural Androgen Receptor Regulation: effects of androgen and antiandrogen. Lu S, Simon NG, Wang Y, Hu S, J Neurobiol 1999 Dec; 41(4):505-12
Endocrinology. 1990 Feb;126(2):1229-34. Xu X, De Pergola G, Bjorntorp P
[*]Endocrinology. 1984 Jun;114(6):2100-6. 
[*]Can J Vet Res. 2000 Oct;64(4):246-8.
[*]J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1997 Sep 15;211(6):719-22
[*]MacDonald PC, Madden JD, Brenner PF, Wilson JD, Siiteri PK 1979 Origin of estrogen in normal men and in women with testicular feminization. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 49:905–916
[*]Agents Actions. 1994 Mar;41(1-2):37-43.
[*]Sex Hormone Binding Globulin response to the Anabolic steroid: Stanozolol: Evidence for its suitability as a Biological Androgen Sensitivity test. J Clin Metab Endocrinol 68: 1195, 1989) 
[*]The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism Vol. 87,No. 2 530-539. An Effective Hormonal Male Contraceptive Using Testosterone Undecanoate with Oral or Injectable Norethisterone Preparations Axel Kamischke, Tanja Heuermann, Kathrin Krüger, Sigrid von Eckardstein, Ilka Schellschmidt, Alexander Rübig and Eberhard Nieschlag Institute of Reproductive Medicine of the University (A.K., T.H., K.K., S.V.E., E.N.), D-48129 Münster, Germany; and Schering AG (I.S., A.R.), D-13342 Berlin, Germany 
[*]Non-sex hormone-binding globulin-bound testosterone as a marker for hyperandrogenism DC Cumming and SR Wall J. Clin. Endocrinol. Metab., Nov 1985; 61: 873 - 876.
[*]Menstrual Irregularity in Women with Acromegaly G. A. Kaltsas, J. J. Mukherjee, P. J. Jenkins, M. A. Satta, N. Islam, J. P. Monson, G. M. Besser, and A. B. GrossmanJ. Clin. Endocrinol. Metab., Aug 1999; 84: 2731 – 2735
[*]JAMA. 1989 Feb 24;261(8):1165-8 
 
Read more from this MESO-Rx article at: http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/winstrol-oral-versus-injectable.htm#ixzz1HMokqS7c​​


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Wish I got a discount....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 22, 2011)

All got discount,just pm me!


----------



## alterntego (Mar 23, 2011)

business must be slow with all that competition out there and the competition haveing such lower prices


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> This is a great idea CT thanks. I think I may try that out.


 

Take it with grapefruit juice as studies have shown that it will enhance the potency of the chemical.

About the study - It's debatable, you could find another study which will say the exact opposite of this, I think you're splitting hairs with this one.  In my opinion it doesn't really matter, either way will work.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree. I think most of it is here say.  I am going to try the fish caps out though thanks for the tip.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Cant you just buy empty gel caps? I mean does it really taste that bad? 

I suffer through 3ml of shit for my PCT every day. It can't taste thaaaat bad.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Cant you just buy empty gel caps? I mean does it really taste that bad?
> 
> I suffer through 3ml of shit for my PCT every day. It can't taste thaaaat bad.



Try it let us know


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't tasted it yet but if it is anything like the research chems it is no issue drinking it.  I might look into buying the empy gel caps.  You know anywhere to buy them? Either way it is going to do the same thing.  I will let you guys know when I decide to drink it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Try it let us know


 
All my winny is in pills. 

But chewing them up doesn't taste that bad. I know from experience. 





TGB1987 said:


> I haven't tasted it yet but if it is anything like the research chems it is no issue drinking it. I might look into buying the empy gel caps. You know anywhere to buy them? Either way it is going to do the same thing. I will let you guys know when I decide to drink it.


 

Cheapinz has some capsules. Not sure if they will work or not.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

Probably capsules are made for powder not liquid.  I imagine it would be hard to fill them.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Here ya go:

Amazon.com: Gelatin Caps "00" 250 Softgels: Health & Personal Care


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

Sloppy did you find any difference between chewing the winny and just swallowing them? Like a boost of energy or sore stomach? 
CT When ingesting the winny orally would it effect dose amount ad the drug would be diluted by food, stomach acid, water in the gut?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Sloppy did you find any difference between chewing the winny and just swallowing them? Like a boost of energy or sore stomach?
> CT When ingesting the winny orally would it effect dose amount ad the drug would be diluted by food, stomach acid, water in the gut?


 

No.  If you take the liquid and put it into a shot glass and then fill the rest of the glass with grapefruit juice it helps with the taste, and also what I said in one of my other posts in theis thread about the potency issue.

Sloppy J - liquid winstrol is a thousand times worse than the worst tasting research chem, BY FAR.  It's not even close.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

alterntego said:


> business must be slow with all that competition out there and the competition haveing such lower prices



If all you can afford is the cheP stuff isn't the case for everyone


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Sloppy J - liquid winstrol is a thousand times worse than the worst tasting research chem, BY FAR. It's not even close.


 
Thnaks for clearing that up. I didn't think it would be that bad. 




D-Latsky said:


> Sloppy did you find any difference between chewing the winny and just swallowing them? Like a boost of energy or sore stomach?


 
At one point I was going a little heavy on the winny. Like 65mg. I chewed the exrta 15mg before the gym took the rest in the morning and afternoon. Going above 50 was a mistake. The joint pain I experienced made me stop the winny. 

Winny isn't a percocet or a vicodin. You don't get a rush from it. I noticed minimal strength increase, the biggest thing it did was harden me up and make me look tighter with some vascularity that I've still maintained 2 weeks after the last dose. The joint soreness is still there every now and then also. I don't plan to take it anytime soon. I agree with everyone that it's best left to pre-contest/cutting cycles.  (I know I just admitted someone else was correct. )


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

I know you don't get a rush I was being an ass. Always makes me laugh when guys say they chewed a d Bol or something before a workout. These are hormones they don't work like that or guys would be doing a bomb rails in the squat rack before a pb attempt


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I know you don't get a rush I was being an ass. Always makes me laugh when guys say they chewed a d Bol or something before a workout. These are hormones they don't work like that or guys would be doing a bomb rails in the squat rack before a pb attempt


 

Cheque drops work that way.

Mike Tyson took some before fighting Holyfield.....then the ear thing happened.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Cheque drops work that way.
> 
> Mike Tyson took some before fighting Holyfield.....then the ear thing happened.


 

Supposedly. 

Either way, cheque drops are insane from what I've read. Extremely hard on you also.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> Cheque drops work that way.
> 
> Mike Tyson took some before fighting Holyfield.....then the ear thing happened.



Cool little tidbit there CT I have never seen these or heard of them for sale before. After doing a quick search they don't really seem like something that would benefit a guy that's into bb though.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> No. If you take the liquid and put it into a shot glass and then fill the rest of the glass with grapefruit juice it helps with the taste, and also what I said in one of my other posts in theis thread about the potency issue.
> 
> *Sloppy J - liquid winstrol is a thousand times worse than the worst tasting research chem, BY FAR. It's not even close*.


Exactly^^^Like drinking paint thinner. It is terrible.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Supposedly.
> 
> Either way, cheque drops are insane from what I've read. Extremely hard on you also.


 

I guess if anyone would know it would be you, thanks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2011)

CT said:


> I guess if anyone would know it would be you, thanks.


 

CT, you and my GF share the same period schedule. She's on her's today too. 

Every article that mentions the tyson thing reports it as "Rumor".  Don't be mad cause I read. love you too.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> CT, you and my GF share the same period schedule. She's on her's today too.
> 
> Every article that mentions the tyson thing reports it as "Rumor".  Don't be mad cause I read. love you too.


 

Tyson gave an interview years after the fight stating that he indeed was on 3mg of them. 

I don't know what the issue you have with me is but you're REALLY pushing it here, time after time after time you're acting like a little bitch know it all. I've been more than tolerant of you but I've just had enough.

Trust me I don't get mad, you're just not worth my time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2011)

guys you miss tops


----------



## Grozny (Mar 24, 2011)

CT said:


> About what drinking winstrol?  Yes.  It's not an oil base, and will be absorbed the exact same way as an injection.  It is also less painful.



It is fine to take the injectable orally, *as it is the same molecule*, no different than if you crushed up a bunch of tablets in water. As for winny you can drink it, but *you loose about a third vs injections*. There has been a study with dogs.

Winstrol (oral and injectable) are commonly counterfeited. The one good thing about taking the injectable orally is if it does turn out to be a fake, at least you didn't inject it directly.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think I would use liquid winny had it come from anywhere else other than WP because I am not a fan of waterbased injectables. Water based injectables usually contain a much higher level of bacteria in them. You should trust where it came from or you could be risking infection. WP sells quality products so I am not concerned and able to use this product with peace of mind. I also never knew liquid winny tasted so bad. I am glad CT told me about the fish caps trick.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2011)

all my prods i sale in my shop are GMP made!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 24, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> all my prods i sale in my shop are GMP made!



 Thats the biggest thing to remember for peace of mind and knowing that you are getting the best quality products. Makes the price worth it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 24, 2011)

GMP means everything when it comes to quality.


----------



## pcparadox (Mar 24, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> LOL! No pain when injecting that stuff, at all! No pain the next day or the next, either. That is the reason I switched to it.


 
Basically, take mals past predicaments and apply here. On day Day 5 of my cycle, and after injecting the same brand Sust as he had, my swelling/3rd asscheek is just now starting to get better. My next scheduled sust pin is on Sunday only doing half a CC will see if anything changes this time around. In the meantime buying some test from WP just incase i too have to scrap this stuff and start over. How is the cycle going btw, havent seen any updates as of late. Probably too busy killing it in the gym to post.  Cheers.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 24, 2011)

Dear pcparadox, you are welcome.buy in march for over 200$ and play big lottery for 20ml testo cypionate fREE

6 days out


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a good deal Wp.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2011)

i do my best as always.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 25, 2011)

pcparadox said:


> Basically, take mals past predicaments and apply here. On day Day 5 of my cycle, and after injecting the same brand Sust as he had, my swelling/3rd asscheek is just now starting to get better.


 Sorry to hear that. My second injection swelling and pain were worse than the first. I had already done the third by the time I realized that, as it took about 3 days to really set in, and there was no way I was doing a fourth. 

The AP from WP causes no pain. My needle caused some pain last night (not the test). The fact that there was any pain was a huge surprise, since it has been going so easy. There is no excuse for the way the other stuff caused a reaction. 

I frontloaded 1,120 mg of the WP stuff - several injections - no issues (a little acne that went away during the next week of a regular 600 mg weekly (300 x 2)).  I was actually starting to enjoy the injections!  (Weird!)



> My next scheduled sust pin is on Sunday only doing half a CC will see if anything changes this time around. In the meantime buying some test from WP just incase i too have to scrap this stuff and start over.


 My advice, I know you did not ask for it, is to buy the WP now so that it can get here soon.


> How is the cycle going btw, havent seen any updates as of late. Probably too busy killing it in the gym to post.  Cheers.


 Cycle update here. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/124632-cycle-took-stumble.html It is the screwiest looking cycle you ever saw. It sucks I had to mess up my very first one, but I am on a more regular schedule now, and we will see how things go in a few weeks.

Benched 295 for 7 reps, good form, 2 seconds to lower it, this week! I am 6 feet tall and weigh only 197. The guy I asked to spot me thought I was going to do a one rep max, LOL!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2011)

Great to read you happy with prods you buy from my shop! Nice.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 25, 2011)

How many more days are left?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 25, 2011)

you ask me for march lottery...4 days out


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well guys I got the rest of my order from WP in today.  British Dragon Decabol.  Will be posting pics of it tonight.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2011)

Great, now you can start cycle


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## pcparadox (Mar 26, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Sorry to hear that. My second injection swelling and pain were worse than the first. I had already done the third by the time I realized that, as it took about 3 days to really set in, and there was no way I was doing a fourth.
> 
> The AP from WP causes no pain. My needle caused some pain last night (not the test). The fact that there was any pain was a huge surprise, since it has been going so easy. There is no excuse for the way the other stuff caused a reaction.
> 
> ...


 
Hey gents, went ahead and did what you mentined mal. 3 bottles of WP test are on the way along with some arimidex. Real Excited for it. Thanks WP!

As for the shady Sust, check this out. I injected 1 CC of deca on thursday from the same source as the sust. No swelling and very minimal pain, probably from the needle and not the compound. I guess its just their sust blend that has these freaky effects on some people. To make the story short wish I knew all this prior to selecting the brand and the Gear. In the end the pain eventually goes away and you get over it but the biggest downside is you wasted money and a good chunk of your cycle for something that left you limping around and not wanting to work out just as you mentioned previously mal. You seem to be cruising with your cycle now brotha. I hope youre not one of those 200 lb guys that intimidates the 240 dudes like me in the gym!! Solid weight homie keep it up.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2011)

You are welcome,did you enter march lottery number dear pcparadox


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 27, 2011)

pcparadox said:


> You seem to be cruising with your cycle now brotha. I hope youre not one of those 200 lb guys that intimidates the 240 dudes like me in the gym!!


  Ha, ha!  Right!    One of these days . . .


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

From the trusted mods of this site who have used them. I have used WP and have been in contact with regarding my order. He delivered the products very quickly. WP carries top quality products. Do some research on the brands.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2011)

mjh12795 said:


> Here is all the info
> 
> 
> $20 says this guy works for another sponsor. Not gonna say who but I was looking at a different sponsors thread and some guy was bashing them and there rep said it was wp. Sponsor war? Hope this makes all prices go down hehe!!!!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I would say so  I am going to edit your post and send you a PM D-Latsky


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2011)

Did i miss something guys?


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 28, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> 200 was a big mark for me too at one time. You will be up to 220 before you know it. Keep up the training and stick with WP. I am sure you will be surprised how quickly it will come. WP you are right after I finish this next cycle I will have to post new avatar pic. Thanks again.


 
199 today on the scale!    So close!  Updated my cycle log.

My goal is not just to hit 200, but to get over that and try to keep 200 after cycle and PCT, which is going to be tougher at my age, I think, but that is my goal.

That would mean essentially keeping 14 pounds from the cycle - not an impossible goal.



> You will be up to 220 before you know it.


  Funny you throw that number out there, because that is about where I would like to end up, at 10-12% bodyfat, one of these days.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2011)

good gains man. congratulation


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> 199 today on the scale!  So close! Updated my cycle log.
> 
> My goal is not just to hit 200, but to get over that and try to keep 200 after cycle and PCT, which is going to be tougher at my age, I think, but that is my goal.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you are on the right road.  Keep hitting hard like you are the results will keep coming.  I think you can reach your goal with this cycle just stick to a good PCT and concentrate on the diet.  This is what will get you to where you want to be.  After you accomplish this goal you are going to have to set up a new one for the next cycle. Keep up the good work.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 28, 2011)

please post end results later.


----------

